# International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2008



## Mogicanin (Aug 21, 2007)

IAPLC 2008 Results
http://www.adana.co.jp/pdf/ranking0801e.pdf
http://www.adana.co.jp/pdf/ranking0802e.pdf


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulation to all participients...myself took place 718 which is quite good, when you know that I didn´t create a "Contest Tank" but took some quick pic´s of my normal tank.

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I saw some familiar names in the list here - congrats guys


----------



## OperJeff (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey Sergey, I noticed you placed 38th! congratulations, thats amazing. are you allowed to post the pic you sent as your entry?


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Finally the results was announced, I squeeze my-self in the place of 382, quite happy with that for first time submission and last minute prepared(about a month plus before closing date). And congratulation to all participants who has made it in the list.:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## St3v3 (Mar 5, 2008)

I definitely recognize more than a few names on that list.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Something very put trouble in me ... 

The 88th of IAPLC 2008 :

http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj28/zenscape/

* Before :









* After :









* Stages of the "Photoshop" modifications :














































All things have change ... The numbers of fishs, some plants were added, the colors of sand and of the "background" ...

I dont know the ADA contest is an "Photoshop contest" :twitch::twitch::twitch:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I placed an honest 367th so I'm quite happy for my first time around.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Kookaburra  

He has explained to you on aquascaping world forum the reasons behind the different pictures on his photobucket. Many of the top 100 are well photographed and im sure edited in photoshop or similar programs.
If he has cheated he has only cheated himself, ADA obviously have no problem with editing as can be seen over the years.

Why do you care? And why are you making such a great effort to single this entrant out?

It bothers me to know you are making such an effort to take something away from another person.

2 bob.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

On all photographs, they see that it is the same photograph : "waves" in the surface are always the same, as well as the position of fish....

How explain it you if it is according to different photographs?

Be honest, thank you!


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

AQUAMX said:


> It bothers me to know you are making such an effort to take something away from another person.


As for me, it bothers me to find out that some people do not respect the rules, which means they do not respect the other competitors... :-k


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Mellonman said:


> As for me, it bothers me to find out that some people do not respect the rules, which means they do not respect the other competitors... :-k


I completely agree with you.

However it is not Kookaburra, your or my business to go across the internet calling someone a cheat with nothing more than a photobucket images. Where is the actual entry pic to back up what Kookaburra is saying?

I think it would be fair to say that alot of image editing is done by many competitors and has been done so since the contests begining.

Here is what the person who built the layout in question had to say to Kookaburra on another forum. I think his response is fair. I wont keep this going as it's a little silly but i just feel sorry for the entrant, cheat or not.

For those interested you can read the reply here

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/general-aquascaping-discussions/953-iaplc-photoshop-issue.html

Again, congratulations to ALL who entered. To put your tanks on the chopping block is something to be proud of.


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

And mine is somewhere down on 472... Congrats for the hard work to everybody ! These contests push us to learn more and to do better in the future...


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

AQUAMX said:


> Here is what the person who built the layout in question had to say to Kookaburra on another forum. I think his response is fair. I wont keep this going as it's a little silly but i just feel sorry for the entrant, cheat or not..


I repeat again :



> On all photographs, they see that it is the same photograph : "waves" in the surface are always the same, as well as the position of fish.... How explain it you if it is according to different photographs?


This tank is simply a "FAKE", I do not respect the rules and the others participants, It's not acceptable :faint2:


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I placed 170th with my tank and the only editing I did to my image was to convert the RAW image to a 16 bit TIFF file no color editing or croping, NOTHING.... I totally agree with kukabura being insulted with cloning images that is totally agianst the rules  maybe if they placed under the top 100 I would not care but I have been falsly accused of editing my picture last year and was penalized greatly because of it! and that is what makes me really bitter about this happening.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

It's a very strange thing ... you has nothing to reproach for you, but strangely you kidnapped the access to photographs... You feel "guilty"???

By virtue of the "respect" for the royalties of these photographs, me put only links towards photographs accommodated on the net, and not photographs directly...

I hope it respects the charter of the forum! :icon_hang

* Before :

http://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/08/06/080806085616245585.jpg

* After modifications (Photoshop ?) :

http://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/08/06/08080608563983351.jpg

http://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/08/06/08080608563112335.jpg

http://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/08/06/080806085635253665.jpg

http://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/08/06/080806085746987968.jpg

... Nothing else to say:-k


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

nicely chopt


----------

